
A team of Israeli scientists might have found the first complete cure for cancer - mbroncano
https://m.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939
======
whenchamenia
More jpost clickbait. Again I will ask if this can be deranked on hn, as their
integrity seems pretty low, and content is always misleading. Israel is not
some 3rd world country where good journalism doesn't exist and bad sources
need to be relied upon. Quite the contrary.

This however is a marketing release, with strikingly little content. Mouse
trials, peptides, patents, general and individual, no side effects, cures
cancer? Cmon.

Lets raise the bar a litte.

------
dekhn
There is no such thing as a "complete cure for cancer". While advances in
cancer treatment are always welcome, breathless claims like this demean the
hard-working folks who aren't chasing PR.

